# Sherwood RX4105 Receiver (faint volume)



## Gib Collins (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a Sherwood RX4105 receiver that has very faint volume from the FM radio but works perfect from all other inputs. What could be causing this?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Gib Collins

Since all other inputs are OK its most likely bad station reception the receivers antenna is too small.


----------

